# X-Men 4...



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh for an actual icon that rolls it's eyes! Like this one isn't going to happen, it's only a question of when. Here's what Halle Berry has to say. 

http://superherohype.com/news/x-mennews.php?id=5084


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet!
I guess this isn't on your list of "gotta see's"?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I am a big X fan so yes, it is on my list.

I just have problems with twits like Halle Berry stating the absolute obvious. I'm just hoping they bring in Apocalypse and Mr. Sinister this time around. At least have the Sentinels. Magneto has been the heavy for enough films. Time to bring in something a little different.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

With Professor Xavier, Cyclops and Jean Grey gone, the story line would have to focus on the other characters like Iceman. I thought a Wolverine spin off was in the works too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would like to see a stretch of cast myself.
So, this mean you had the comic books or picked up on it when the cartoon came out? 
I did both, even watched the reruns in the early '90's on /?Sat morning if I didn't have to go to work...I'll never grow up!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm betting that you were asking Sinister the question but....I'll bite.

I had two of the x-men comic books. Since comic books were considered something only my bother should have I didn't get anymore. If it was on tv, I watched it. I tried to watch all of the xmen cartoons.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I picked up on the comics first way back with _Uncanny X-Men #100. _Of course I watched the cartoon. When another comes out, I don't really see how they can get away with not having Gambit in the films anymore. I wouldn't mind seeing Bishop either. I would cast Josh Holloway as the Cajun, Remy Lebeau:

*Gambit*

*







*

And who more appropriate to portray the time displaced mutant than ST:TNG's own Michael Dorn?

*Bishop*

*







*

My forum name derives from Mr. Sinister and it was that before I had it shortened to Sinister.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Amazing...I thought Halle Berry didn't want to be in any more X-Men films. Funny how humbling the experience of having a couple of movies you are the "star" of bomb at the box office is. The only thing Berry has going for her right now is the possible continuation of the X-Men franchise and it's strange now to see her blatantly shilling for it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> With Professor Xavier, Cyclops and Jean Grey gone, the story line would have to focus on the other characters like Iceman. I thought a Wolverine spin off was in the works too.


Did you watch through to the end of the credits, Haunti? It eludes to the fact one of those you mentioned is in all liklihood not dead. Like with the comics, never think someone has gone to the hereafter unless you see a corpse and then it's no guarantee.



grapegrl said:


> Amazing...I thought Halle Berry didn't want to be in any more X-Men films. Funny how humbling the experience of having a couple of movies you are the "star" of bomb at the box office is. The only thing Berry has going for her right now is the possible continuation of the X-Men franchise and it's strange now to see her blatantly shilling for it.


I couldn't have said it better myself, Susan.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

She's an idiot. I'd start the fourth movie by having the Beast mention what a shame it was when Storm gave herself a mohawk and decided to go live as the head of the Moorlocks underground NYC.

I say go all cosmic and bring on the Shi'ar and the Brood.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> I picked up on the comics first way back with _Uncanny X-Men #100. _Of course I watched the cartoon. When another comes out, I don't really see how they can get away with not having Gambit in the films anymore. I wouldn't mind seeing Bishop either. I would cast Josh Holloway as the Cajun, Remy Lebeau:
> 
> *Gambit*
> 
> ...


Agreed and agreed, Sin.

I also always thought Josh Holloway would be a good Aquaman especially when he was in the Waterbearer role a few years back.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Did you watch through to the end of the credits, Haunti? It eludes to the fact one of those you mentioned is in all liklihood not dead. Like with the comics, never think someone has gone to the hereafter unless you see a corpse and then it's no guarantee.


I guess I didn't. I'm sure I had too much to drink while I was watching it I had to make a dash.
So that would mean that Cyclops still lives possibly.

Thanks for the eye candy Sin!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome and I'm not telling who...:devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry Sin, that was just icky for me


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sinister said:


> You're welcome and I'm not telling who...:devil:


Fine. Be that way.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

johnnythunder said:


> She's an idiot. I'd start the fourth movie by having the Beast mention what a shame it was when Storm gave herself a mohawk and decided to go live as the head of the Moorlocks underground NYC.
> 
> I say go all cosmic and bring on the Shi'ar and the Brood.


Personally, I couldn't see either The Shi'ar or The Brood. If the former could have been done, they would have brought them in for the Dark Phoenix storyline. The latter would probably draw all sorts of ire due to their remarkable similarities to the xenomorphs in the *Alien *franchise. 

I hope they bring Beast back at least, as he has always been one of my favorite X-Men. Kelsey Grammer nailed the role perfectly.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I loved Grammer as the Beast as well. I'd still like to see Banshee done properly, as well as Havok.

Well, it's not like Jean hasn't been known to resurrect periodically....

Oh, and bring on the White Queen and/or the Hellfire Club


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like, according to the last flick, that the effect of the "cure" is temporary. I'll bet we'll see more Rogue and Iceman interaction. Oh, and Mystique too..._*if *_it gets made..._*and*_ they stick to continuity.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, I'm pretty sure it will get made. If there's money to be raked in and there was in this series, look to see another one about around 2009 after the Wolverine movie comes out in '08. By that time, Anna Paquin will have maybe grown more into the Rogue role. I always felt she was the most miscast, except for maybe Pyro. Saint John Allerdyce was British after all. I also see more interaction with Iceman and a lover's triangle with Gambit being a possibility. Maybe even will be Kitty Pryde thrown in for good measure, as it looked to be that way in the last film. Since Lorna Dane and Alex Summers aren't involved in this little circle, there's no telling how convoluted this can become over time and Colossus may not even be brought into the equation.


----------

